# Hgh in mini fridge now it's frozen?



## jimmy14 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey guys I keep my gh in a mini fridge I went to do my shot this morning and it was frozen all my kits were is that bad could it lose it's potency? Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------

